# Where Should I Buy From?



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Where too buy?
I see so much about Lakeshore.
I live in western Canada.
I bought a 23krs in Minot ND in 2008.
Now I would like to buy a 280KS.
What dealer did you buy from?
What dealer would you not buy from and why?
Thanks Gary


----------



## jehugene (Jul 2, 2009)

We drove from WA to MI to buy from Lakeshore. Saved tons of money over other closer dealers and they were a pleasure to deal with. Originally we were talking to Holman Motors in OH, but Lakeshore beat their price too. For the $1000 in fuel there and back it was a pretty trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We drove to Lakeshore (MI) from Oregon and back....had a GREAT family vacation and still came out about $5,000 lower (after fuel for the entire trip) than any dealer on the West Coast could offer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Coeur d Alene ID to Lakeshore and saved several thousand.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I live in MI, but bought from Holman because of a deal on a year end closeout let them beat Lakeshore by a grand. I'd go where it is the best deal, But, I also do my own repairs too.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We purchased from Lakeshore and had it delivered to the nearest border crossing to our home. The over all experience was very positive with the one exception of trying to resolve a warranty issue. We had to pay directly for the repairs by our local dealer and submit a request for reimbursement to Keystone.

The savings versus purchase from a local dealer were beyond what we had expected even after paying the shipping and import fees.

Good luck with your decision.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We drove from Arizona to Lakeshore as we saved close to $12K!!!! Hard to believe, but the dealers in the Phx area would not budge on the price. PLUS, it was a great family vacation. We stopped and saw many of the sights that we would normally not hit.

Lakeshore was very easy to work with and did not complain once, at least in front of us, about our list of fixes when we did the walk-thru. In fact, we spent the night on their lot right next to the Collins family!! Great way to meet our first OB friends.

azthroop


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bought from Holman and had it shipped. $1300 for shipping from Cincinnati to Denver. Saved several thousand $$ over local purchase.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Bought 2 from Lakeshore and saved about 14k each over the local stealer.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp said:


> Bought 2 from Lakeshore and saved about 14k each over the local stealer.
> 
> John


Hehehehe...that is funny.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

There's some value in buying local when it comes to service. If you can find a good, reputable local dealer that will come close to Lakeshore prices (taking fuel or delivery charges into account) I'd suggest going that route.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We bought our 2009 from Holman. Price was $6000 (yep, $6000) lower than the Best-and-Final price from the local Baltimore area dealer. We went to Cincinnati (500 miles each way) and picked it up; the gas and camping charges were way under the $1000 delivery charge, and the return trip acted as our first "shake-down" cruise.

Holman's folks were super nice to this "newbie"; they spent 4 hours on the PDI rather than the usual 2. Really worked with me to explain stuff; I took the PDI "cheat sheet' from one of these forums with me, and Charlie in RV repairs was very helpful. In no way did he show exasperation at my questions and need for help.

Of course, the local Baltimore area dealer refuses to service the unit, but there are several RV repair places that will, and I'm happy. If the dealer had been within $1000 -$1500 of Holman, I would have bought there--"support your local sheriff". Now he's cut himself off from not only a modest profit on the unit, but also all the service work that comes with ownership. Pretty stupid of him, particularly since he has maybe 200 units on his lot; his parking area is full , and there are dozens parked in the farmer's field behind his lot! Gilligan may be in management there -- he hasn't figured out what is happening, and could easily go under due to shortsightedness.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone bought from OUTLET RECREATION in 
Fargo, ND or 
Moorhead KOA campground
Moorhead, MN

GOOD OR BAD???????

Thanks Gary


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bought my trailer from Happy Daze in Sacramento and saved over $800 from what I could get one from Lakeshore, so Lakeshore is not always the best price plus I could get warrenty work done without a hassle.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We have a superb local dealer, and so we decided to go with them. The price was very competitive and we were happy. After living with it a few months, we have some things that need to be fixed/corrected and dropping it by their service department will be much easier than having to deal with someone long distance. For a purchase of this magnitude, I'd give your local dealers every chance to earn your business. Just my $.02.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We bought at a show; however, if you decide that route be sure the dealer is not miles away. Our dealer was from camping world in NY!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

azthroop said:


> We drove from Arizona to Lakeshore as we saved close to $12K!!!! Hard to believe, but the dealers in the Phx area would not budge on the price. PLUS, it was a great family vacation. We stopped and saw many of the sights that we would normally not hit.
> 
> Lakeshore was very easy to work with and did not complain once, at least in front of us, about our list of fixes when we did the walk-thru. In fact, we spent the night on their lot right next to the Collins family!! Great way to meet our first OB friends.
> 
> azthroop


Now you know where we bought from and who we stayed next to and met! It was a great way to meet AZThroop and his crew. The rumble from that massive 8.1 chevy was awesome









-CC


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

We bought ours from Novak RV in Calgary. I also know there is a dealer up by Devon just south-ish of Edmonton. If you want to stay in Canada. But I think it only costs a few hundred bucks to get a trailer "certified" for Canadian roads. My dad paid 340 or something for his.

Kos


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We drove from Arizona to Lakeshore as we saved close to $12K!!!! Hard to believe, but the dealers in the Phx area would not budge on the price. PLUS, it was a great family vacation. We stopped and saw many of the sights that we would normally not hit.
> 
> Lakeshore was very easy to work with and did not complain once, at least in front of us, about our list of fixes when we did the walk-thru. In fact, we spent the night on their lot right next to the Collins family!! Great way to meet our first OB friends.
> 
> azthroop


Now you know where we bought from and who we stayed next to and met! It was a great way to meet AZThroop and his crew. The rumble from that massive 8.1 chevy was awesome









-CC
[/quote]

More power!!!! BTW Sandy does like the sound of it after five years!!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> We bought ours from Novak RV in Calgary. I also know there is a dealer up by Devon just south-ish of Edmonton. If you want to stay in Canada. But I think it only costs a few hundred bucks to get a trailer "certified" for Canadian roads. My dad paid 340 or something for his.
> 
> Kos


I would buy local, but they want way to much $$$$$$


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Gary said:


> We bought ours from Novak RV in Calgary. I also know there is a dealer up by Devon just south-ish of Edmonton. If you want to stay in Canada. But I think it only costs a few hundred bucks to get a trailer "certified" for Canadian roads. My dad paid 340 or something for his.
> 
> Kos


I would buy local, but they want way to much $$$$$$
[/quote]

I deliver rvs from the mfrs to the dealers for a living. I deliver many to Canada.

Here is what you guys need to check.

Many canadian rvs are spec'd for your weather. They have added insulation, upgraded heaters and dual pane windows. Not every model has this in canada, but many standard rvs sold up there do.

In the US these items need to be special ordered. These items are cheaper to get in Canada than in the US because these items are worked into the standard options groups there and these items are special order only here in the US.

Many canadians come down and buy US spec'd trailers to save money and then find they freeze there butts off in them when camping, and your neighbor bought a canadian specd trailer beside you and stays toasty warm.

This is one of the major reasons your rvs cost more than ours.

Dont know the cicumstances with what your looking at, but you need to go and do research and ask questions before coming down and buying a US spec'd rv.

Carey


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

The spec sheet of options seem to be the same in Canada as the US.
Gary


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Gary said:


> The spec sheet of options seem to be the same in Canada as the US.
> Gary


For the outback line that may be true. You need to ask your dealer if there is an arctic pack available for an outback and if so, is it included with canadian outback rv's.

Outbacks are spec'd very similar and have few options. But I can tell you I have seen arctic packs go with canadian rv's that arent even available for the exact same US model.

Just wanting to let you know to ask some questions, and be sure and research any differences between a canadian rv and an american rv.

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We bought from camping world in NY (5 hours away) at a show, had no problem with Service locally, and the price was in a coupl ehundred dollars of lakeshores price........

I would buy local if i could get with in 1000-1500 dollars and have the benefit of service and helping your local economy.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bought our first outback from lakeshore RV in 2006 it was a 30RLS saved about $12,000 over the local dealer. Went back last year and tried to trade up to a larger outback and lakeshore was no better than the local dealer when it came to trading one in. I went to the Hershey park show last fall and made a deal on a 32BHDSLE with my trade. They are really willing to deal at the show I talked directly to a Keystone Rep at the camping world display and he ended up getting me what I wanted for the price I was willing to pay which saved me around $3,000 from our local dealer and had it delivered with 25 miles of my house. I have tried twice to deal with Wilkins RV which is real close to my home but just can't get there on price. I do have to say one when it comes to helping you out the manager of the parts department has really helped me out twice.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bennitt5 said:


> Bought our first outback from lakeshore RV in 2006 it was a 30RLS saved about $12,000 over the local dealer. Went back last year and tried to trade up to a larger outback and lakeshore was no better than the local dealer when it came to trading one in. I went to the Hershey park show last fall and made a deal on a 32BHDSLE with my trade. They are really willing to deal at the show I talked directly to a Keystone Rep at the camping world display and he ended up getting me what I wanted for the price I was willing to pay which saved me around $3,000 from our local dealer and had it delivered with 25 miles of my house. I have tried twice to deal with Wilkins RV which is real close to my home but just can't get there on price. I do have to say one when it comes to helping you out the manager of the parts department has really helped me out twice.


We did our deal at Hershey as well talking to the Keystone reps.

I would go to a LARGE RV Show like, the Hershey RV Show

It appears all of your local shows are in January.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The spec sheet of options seem to be the same in Canada as the US.
> Gary


For the outback line that may be true. You need to ask your dealer if there is an arctic pack available for an outback and if so, is it included with canadian outback rv's.

Outbacks are spec'd very similar and have few options. But I can tell you I have seen arctic packs go with canadian rv's that arent even available for the exact same US model.

Just wanting to let you know to ask some questions, and be sure and research any differences between a canadian rv and an american rv.

Carey
[/quote]

The Outbacks are the same except for the CSA sticker (I think this involves the same wiring but a different amp fuse or breaker for certain things??) which dealers have to order. You don't need it with the CSA approval though to get it licensed or registered here. The only other major difference is the price. I'm pretty sure I could have saved about $15,000 if I went and bought one in the US. We might go buy a new boat in the US in the next few months for the same reason.


----------



## shannonsj (Oct 7, 2009)

I know it's a long way...but Reines in Manassas, VA are a terrific bunch of people. The Salesman's first offer was already below what I was planning to offer him. Ya gotta love it. I also had a vexing problem with my AC that they really went above and beyond the call to check it out. The covered a faulty tire out of waranty just because....

I love those folks and I will buy my next RV from them too.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Gary said:


> Where too buy?
> I see so much about Lakeshore.
> I live in western Canada.
> I bought a 23krs in Minot ND in 2008.
> ...


NOV 15 2009
Well I sold my 23KRS in Aug. 
Bought a new 2010 Outback 280RS.
We love it.
Just got to sleep in it one night on the way home.

Live 1000 miles away from the dealer in Fargo North Dakota. Of course there are dealers closer to home.
But the price was way better than I could find any where else in Canada or Western US.

If you are in the market to buy a new trailer I would recomded http://www.outletrecreation.com/
Talk to Mike Larson, tell him you saw this on outbackers.com and that i (Gary) recomended him.
If you have never bought anything online, don't be worried. This transaction was as smooth as butter.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have tried for months now to buy locally but for the $5,000 i saved at Lakeshore i can drive 700 miles for that kind of money.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

We too saved over 5k by buying at lakeshore rv, plus having our new outback 230rs delivered was the best!! give them a call if you are in the market, whether you drive there or have it delivered its obvious by all the posts that they have the low price. happy camping....


----------

